# True or False



## ProudSquire

I thought a much needed break from things was in order. I don't know, maybe. Anyway, I'd like to introduce a new game concept, which I pilfered from an old forum of mine that I used to frequent quite often, but with a new spin on it. I'll explain the rules below.

So basically, the entire premise of the game is based on how lucky you are when it comes to guessing.

1) *You are going make a supposition about the poster below you*.

Ex. The poster below is sadist who relishes and feeds on the misery of others.

*Once you've stated your assumption, two scenarios will unfold: they are covered below.*

*Scenario* 1
-If the poster below confirms the conjecture of the poster above , then the poster above is bestowed upon the coveted title, _TC's Sage Freke_! and maybe some likes. Afterward, the poster below can proceed to make their own conjecture about the next poster that is to appear beneath.

*Scenario* 2
-if the poster below rescinds the above supposition, then he is granted the right to recommend, suggest, or even command the poster above to listen to a piece of music of their choosing. Assuming that the poster above is not the rebellious type and hopefully he or she abides by the rules. Once that's done, keep the wheel spinning. :}

I don't know how practical this game will be once people start playing, but I suppose we'll have wait and to see how it all works out. Also, it would be really helpful when you have to recommend, and you will, a piece of music to someone, you should include their name in the suggestion. I'm looking forward to all the new pieces of music that I'll be forced to listen to. :]

I hope it all made sense, and I apologize in advance should any confusion arise. I'll try to mend it right away. With that said, let the game commence!:tiphat:

I believe I'll start things off.

*The poster below's favorite food is, Tuna.*


----------



## Guest

ProudSquire: Nope! You missed it - lasagna. As a punishment, you have to listen to some Ippolitov-Ivanov music, accompanied by propaganda photos from North Korea!






The next poster likes Beethoven more than Bartok.


----------



## Crudblud

Incorrect.






The next poster likes pastrami on rye with mustard.


----------



## aleazk

Incorrect.






The next poster likes integral serialism.


----------



## Cosmos

I don't even know what that is






The poster below me can not live without string quartets


----------



## aleazk

Incorrect!.






The poster below me can not live without music for solo viola.

(that piece was integral serialism)


----------



## ClassicalCumulus

I could do without. 




The poster below me likes this piece I'm forcing aleazk to listen.


----------



## ProudSquire

BPS said:


> ProudSquire: Nope! You missed it - lasagna. As a punishment, you have to listen to some Ippolitov-Ivanov music, accompanied by propaganda photos from North Korea!


That was a really nice piece, I liked it a lot. I believe I'll explore more of this composer's works.

I didn't fully enjoy Steve Reich - The Desert Music. It was quite strange for the first few minutes, but half way through it got progressively better. So, I'm a bit ambivalent about it at the moment. But I'm sure I'll come to appreciate it with more listens. Though, the images were great! :]

I believe you'll enjoy this piece, ClassicalCumulus.






*The next poster's favorite composer is, Mauro Giuliani!*


----------



## Guest

Oops - collision - ProudSquire I guess this parrot is for you!

Nope - too long, didn't listen, don't like (aren't I evil!).

For your efforts, you get a dead parrot!






The next poster likes Monty Python.


----------



## Weston

BPS, thou art a genius! No punishment for you.

*The next poster has never owned a black light poster.*


----------



## ProudSquire

Weston, you are absolutely right! Punishment rescinded.

*The next poster's favorite Bond is, Sean Connery.*


----------



## Skilmarilion

TheProudSquire said:


> The next poster's favorite Bond is, Sean Connery.


Correct, Proudsquire. _From Russia with Love_ is my favourite 007 movie by far.

*The next poster likes Brahms more than Bach.*


----------



## ClassicalCumulus

Incorrect! Bach is my dude. Here's a treat for such a hard question, though!






*The next poster has listened to classical music on vinyl.*


----------



## Cosmos

Correct. I have Arthur Rubinstein playing Beethoven's fifth piano concerto 

The poster below me is afraid of parallel fifths


----------



## science

Incorrect. My compositions were absolutely loaded with parallel fifths. They popped up everywhere, like weeds, nothing I could do about them.

Edit: Sorry, I forgot to say something for Comsos to listen to. I'll take:






The poster below me enjoys conducting imaginary orchestras in the shower.


----------



## Guest

@science Nope, I'm an opera singer.

For you, Jewish folk music from Krakow:






The next poster doesn't know what parallel fifths are.


----------



## Celloman

Incorrect. For that, you have to listen to some Ligeti:


----------



## Klavierspieler

^^^^

Well, what do you think of me, or somebody?


----------



## science

I'll go for celloman then. 

The poster below me rarely listened to classical music before s/he was fifteen years old.


----------



## Weston

[Not a response to science. Just a comment. Please let the next poster continue the game. Lots of collisions going on.]

Can you imagine having to rehearse that Ligeti? It should be called Carpal Tunnel for harpsichord. The cool thing is, even the extraneous or non-intentional noises of the instrument seem to become part of the composition.


----------



## Guest

The next poster is a stupid ninny.


----------



## Guest

I am not!

You have to listen to this, now:


----------



## Guest

Oooooh!!!

That was nice!!!


----------



## Weston

Very well, I will respond to science. Sorry, I started listening to classical music when I was 12, and a lot of it.

But I'll be gentle with the piece to listen to:





*The next poster is a big fan of Mahler.*


----------



## aleazk

Maybe. But let's say no, so that I can recommend the following piece:






The next poster loves staccato articulation.


----------



## ProudSquire

Incorrect! :]

A little bit of Brahms for you!





*The next poster loves cheesecake.*


----------



## Bix

I do love cheesecake, yummy.

*the next poster likes to sniff the paper on a new book*


----------



## Guest

some guy said:


> Oooooh!!!
> 
> That was nice!!!


No kidding - sounds like my garbage grinder! Maybe I can sell tickets!

I don't even know what kind of drugs would be appropriate for that kind of music. Maybe Drano.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No I'm kidding......


----------



## Ingélou

Bix said:


> I do love cheesecake, yummy.
> 
> *the next poster likes to sniff the paper on a new book*


No, I don't sniff the paper of new books.

You have to listen to some Jean-Baptiste.






The next poster is an avid visitor to museums.


----------



## Nereffid

Gosh, how did you know?

The next poster has never been to France.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Nereffid said:


> The next poster has never been to France.


Nope, I've been a fair few times.

I have a Tchaikovsky semi-waltz for you.






*The next poster has listened to all 15 Shostakovich symphonies.*


----------



## Taggart

He wrote that many? Never heard one.

I've got a nice bit of Bach:






The next poster will be an avid fan of Frank Zappa.


----------



## ClassicalCumulus

Not at all. Though I do appreciate him as a human!

Here ya go. Have some tears with your morning.






*The next poster likes Ravel more than Debussy.*


----------



## Klavierspieler

Other way around. 

Some Schumann for you.






*The next poster loves cheese.*


----------



## Celloman

Correct! I love most types of cheese (except for swiss).


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oops missed a page!!


----------



## Bix

Ingenue said:


> You have to listen to some Jean-Baptiste.


The Lully was lovely - I wonder whether the conducter had a big stick to conduct ???

_edit: missed out the 'h' on whether, which means a castrated ram, oops_


----------



## Celloman

The next poster has never gone scuba diving.


----------



## MagneticGhost

No and I never want to either. Well done 

The next poster listens to his Mahler records backwards in an effort to discern hidden diabolical messages.


----------



## bharbeke

No. I don't own a record player or any Mahler.

Here's Haydn's Symphony No. 103 "Drumroll" for you:

youtube.com/watch?v=n0HZ8WXC-** (copy and paste this time, maybe embedded the next time)

The ** are b and s, which this site must filter.

The poster below me has a favorite composer whose last name starts with a letter after "M" in the alphabet.


----------



## GreenMamba

Not correct. Beethoven. To taunt you, here's a composer who also is from the first half of the alphabet (though just barely).






The poster below has never seen a complete Verdi opera, either in person, on TV or on DVD.


----------



## ProudSquire

You speak the truth, GreenMamba. 

*The next poster's favorite female detective is, Miss Marple.*


----------



## mmsbls

Unfortunately, no, but I had to think for awhile about other female detectives. You may listen to Charles Alkan's Grand Sonate:






The next poster has taken more than 5 years of music lessons.


----------



## Selby

Nope, not even close.

I'm pretty sure you need a little de Falla in your life:






You're welcome 

The next poster can hum the opening to Beethoven's Hammerklavier.


----------



## Bix

Why yes, so no punishment for you 

*The next poster likes guinea pigs*


----------



## ProudSquire

Cute as they are, I'm afraid that I'm not really that fond of them. :]

A little Liszt to console you!






*The next poster's favorite philosopher is, Immanuel Kant.*


----------



## Couchie

False - David Hume. Who effectively showed that philosophy is bullsh*t.

A little Beethoven to console you:






The next poster has heard all of Wagner's 10 major operas in entirety.


----------



## aleazk

Couchie said:


> False - David Hume. Who effectively showed that philosophy is bullsh*t.


Oh, please ...


----------



## Weston

Why, no. I have in fact only heard Das Ringililingilung der Nibblingeringilungen cycle - and part of Tristan und Isolde.

Here is a slightly different Wagner for you. Remarkably listenable to my surprise!






I dutifully listened to my Elliot Carter oboe concerto, though it took me a while.

*The next poster writes music as well as listens.*


----------



## Couchie

aleazk said:


> Oh, please ...


Well, perhaps not pragmatism. Then again, that there is a "pragmatic" movement doesn't bode well for philosophy...


----------



## ProudSquire

Thank you, Couchie. I feel that I have been helped and thoroughly consoled. By the way, I've never heard Arrau's interpretation of B's sonatas, the ones I sampled ( No. 8, 21 and 23) were pretty good.

I'm afraid Weston that, I only partake in one of the two acts, unless we count poetry as some form of music writing. :}

A little Schubert to soothe your soul:






*The next poster relishes Jasmine tea*.


----------



## Bix

TheProudSquire said:


> Cute as they are, I'm afraid that I'm not really that fond of them. :]
> 
> A little Liszt to console you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The next poster's favorite philosopher is, Immanuel Kant.*


Thank you, I love Liszt and Valentina and Bosendorfers


----------



## PetrB

MagneticGhost said:


> No and I never want to either. Well done
> 
> The next poster listens to his Mahler records backwards in an effort to discern hidden diabolical messages.


"Alma is a Wh***, Alma is a Wh***."

"People who listen to this are really far more intelligent than those who more prefer to listen to Andrew Lloyd Weber."

etc.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

To the poster above me... FOR SHAME!!! YOU FORGOT... THE NEXT POSTER STATEMENT...

Your punishment is: Listening to Rimsky-Korsakov's Flight of the Bumblebee on accordion - I couldn't find kazoo.






*The Poster Below enjoys Handel's Water Music*


----------



## MagneticGhost

I love Handel's Water Music but I was never sure who composed it....Chopin or Beethoven :lol:

Everyone should watch this.... It's only 40 secs.






The next poster doesn't listen to any music that's been composed by anyone who is still alive.


----------



## SimonNZ

False. The ink's still wet on quite a bit of the stuff I've been playing recently.






The next poster can recite the alphabet backwards without having to stop and think about it.


----------



## Skilmarilion

SimonNZ said:


> The next poster can recite the alphabet backwards without having to stop and think about it.


False!

Here's Mozart ending his 24th PC in sublime fashion.






*The next poster likes the Grieg piano concerto more than the Schumann piano concerto.*


----------



## realdealblues

True. I do like the Grieg Piano Concerto more than the Schumann.

*The next poster likes Schubert more than Sherbert.*


----------



## GreenMamba

True, although I can't imagine a situation in which I'd have to choose between them.

*The next poster has heard more Bieber than Biber*.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

GreenMamba said:


> True, although I can't imagine a situation in which I'd have to choose between them.
> 
> *The next poster has heard more Bieber than Biber*.


I don't recall ever hearing Biber.  So, I've actually heard a few notes more of (Justin) Bieber, I'm sorry to say.

I guess I can't punish you with obscure but gorgeous Russian music. SAD! 

*The next poster does like obscure Russian composers.* :devil:


----------



## Xaltotun

TheProudSquire said:


> *The next poster relishes Jasmine tea*.


I don't think anyone answered this, so I'm going to take a shot at it. So YES, I do relish Jasmine tea, in fact I think it's one of the most pleasurable experiences one can partake in on this Earth. It's intoxicating, like liquid Tristan & Isolde. So - no punishment to you, TheProudSquire! Also, I won't add another question as I don't want to break the chain that's been formed, so the next poster can just answer Huilunsoittaja's question (unless there has been more additions in the time that I've typed this).


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *The next poster does like obscure Russian composers.* :devil:


Hmmm... Well, I do like Medtner and he's rather obscure, but that's only "composer," not "composers." :devil:

Tell me, have you this Medtner?






*The next poster loves music of the Renaissance and earlier.*


----------



## mmsbls

I'd have to say yes since I do truly enjoy works by de Machaut, Tallis, Palestribna, Gesualdo, Monteverdi, and others.

*The next poster listened to a post 1950 work within the past day.*


----------



## Weston

I have indeed been listening to Ligeti Atmospheres and other works the past day or so. No punishment -- a good thing since I am at work and can't look stuff up.



Xaltotun said:


> I don't think anyone answered this, so I'm going to take a shot at it. So YES, I do relish Jasmine tea, in fact I think it's one of the most pleasurable experiences one can partake in on this Earth. It's intoxicating, like liquid Tristan & Isolde. So - no punishment to you, TheProudSquire! Also, I won't add another question as I don't want to break the chain that's been formed, so the next poster can just answer Huilunsoittaja's question (unless there has been more additions in the time that I've typed this).


Thanks. I was wanting to do the same. We need to be alert for these posting collisions, but it's a fun game regardless.

*The next person has listened to and enjoyed Franz Berwald.*


----------



## Guest

@Weston - I enjoy Berwald - though he's not a favorite - so no NSFW assignment for you.

The next person likes the Moody Blues.


----------



## Skilmarilion

BPS said:


> The next person likes the Moody Blues.


I hadn't heard of them until now.

Here's some JS for you.






*The next poster has listened to a cello concerto in the past 24 hours.*


----------



## Kieran

True! It was by Dvorak and J DuPre was sawing the wood.

The next poster didn't expect to be called upon to post here!


----------



## Guest

@Kieran - Not sure I understand your prediction - so no!

This is for you:





The next person hadn't heard the Internet Symphony before.


----------



## Feathers

Yup, I haven't heard the Internet Symphony before (although I've heard OF it).

The next poster listens to piano concertos more frequently than piano sonatas.


----------



## ProudSquire

That's most certainly true, Feathers. Albeit, I'm working on correcting that. :} You elude punishment most skillfully.

*The next poster moonlights as a professional tarot card reader in their off days.*


----------



## Ingélou

TheProudSquire said:


> That's most certainly true, Feathers. Albeit, I'm working on correcting that. :} You elude punishment most skillfully.
> 
> *The next poster moonlights as a professional tarot card reader in their off days.*


Wrong! I only read tea-leaves. As your punishment, listen to some early music...






The next poster's favourite colour is crimson.


----------



## Bix

Oh dear, no it isn't, as a punishment (lol)

A bit of the Viola da Gamba and the Manchester scores






*the next poster prefers savoury to sweet*


----------



## SimonNZ

I wish, but no.

Here's some wonderfully goofy Leonard Bernstein:






The next poster thinks Mozart's Piano Concerto 21 should be forever known as 'Elvira Madigan" because its a cool title and nobody remembers there was a movie anyway.


----------



## Ingélou

(Bix, that Viola da Gamba is gorgeous, and as you rightly hinted, no punishment at all...  Thank you! )


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ - I agree that Elvira Madigan is a cool name and I think they should continue to use it. You are a genius!!

The next person is not so keen on Heitor Villa-Lobos.


----------



## aleazk

Correct!.

The next poster loves the music of Maurice Ravel.


----------



## Feathers

Yup!

The next poster plays a string instrument.


----------



## mmsbls

Unfortunately, both my wife and daughter do, but alas, I do not.

Perhaps a work for string instruments - Suk's Serenade for Strings?






*The next poster loves Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht.*


----------



## aleazk

Let's say no. Punishment :devil::






The next poster loves the piece I posted.


----------



## ProudSquire

Sadly, no. I don't believe I've gotten around to it yet. :}

Some Rimsky-Korsakov is in order. Enjoy. :}






*The next poster loves to dance.*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TheProudSquire said:


> *The next poster loves to dance.*


I love to dance in my head, but nope, I'm not a good dancer in real life, and so I don't really like to and avoid it.

I found the perfect punishment. You ready for it?
Borderline tonality from Glazunov (never published or performed, so it's in MIDI format):




:devil:

*The next poster loves the cold more than warm weather.*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


> Tell me, have you this Medtner?


To tell you the truth, it's very likely I've heard this work before, but I have real difficulty remembering any Medtner idea or melody. The March of the Paladin is the only thing I can realize in my mind. Thus, appreciation for Medtner is very slow going, he's just a bunch of blurs of notes to me, and every time I hear something by him, it's like the first time, even if it isn't. He'll take maybe 5+ times per work for me to remember anything. But, good news is, that's how I studied Glazunov, it took repeated (and motivated) listenings.


----------



## Weston

Brrrrrrr. I'm sorry, I don't handle cold very well.

Here's a little cello piece as "punishment."





*
The next responder occasionally does enjoy poetry.*


----------



## ProudSquire

Spoken like a true sage ought to. :lol:

*The next poster dreamt of being a Firefighter in their youth.*


----------



## Celloman

I dreamt of being a fire, not a firefighter. Here's your just desserts:






*The next poster is craving white cheddar popcorn right now.*


----------



## ProudSquire

Not true, rather i'm in the mood for some hazelnut coffee. :}

Some Chopin for you:






*The next poster is a female.*


----------



## Feathers

Yes I am! 

The next poster likes to whistle.


----------



## Feathers

And by the way I'm enjoying a lot of the punishments so far, even if they weren't for me :lol:.


----------



## aleazk

I can't do it!. :lol:
Punishment (for my incompetence!):






The next poster loves canons.


----------



## SimonNZ

Never had the chance to like it - couldn't whistle with a gun to my head.

edit: Don't like canoes either.

Have your hankie ready:






The next poster could identify Ravel's Bolero if the sheet music was lying open at a random page, and they glanced at it to try and guess what it was.


----------



## Bix

Unfortunately not, not for Ravel Anywhoooo.

Here ist thy flaggelatione.






*the next poster prefers cats to woofers*


----------



## Kieran

Bix said:


> *the next poster prefers cats to woofers*


Negative! I prefer even harpsichords to cats!

The next poster wishes they could take Monday off...


----------



## SimonNZ

Nah, Mondays are usually ok with my current work situation. Thursdays and Fridays are the dread days.

(and apologies for misreading canons as canoes earlier, as I now notice)

Heard this?






The next poster collected lots of badges when a Boy Scout or Girl Guide (or equivalent).


----------



## Ingélou

No - I was only ever a Brownie and was in a pack that just messed around, so no badges...

Here is the brilliant Jean-Féry for you...






The next poster is or was a stamp-collector.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Ingenue said:


> The next poster is or was a stamp-collector.


Nope!

Treat yoursefl to a 'lil Dmitri.






*The next poster is a fan of the Second Viennese School.*


----------



## Guest

Not hardly. In fact I think Falco should be called the Third Viennese School.

For your mistake, here's some lovely romantic chamber music written in 1928 by a French composer, Melanie Bonis:






The next poster enjoys sleeping until noon on Saturdays.


----------



## Feathers

Nope, I love my weekends so I want to make sure I spend more hours of it awake than sleeping. 

This is really not much of a punishment, except it's catchy so it'll probably get stuck in your head:






The next poster's favourite berry is blueberry.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Correct, but since I am a sadist at heart. I'll make you listen to the chicken song...regardless.

And in answer to the person a few posts back. "No, I don't like Canons...I prefer Nikon!"





*
The next poster tends to dot their t's and cross their i's.*


----------



## Bas

Halfway correct, I dot my i's, but usually do not cross my t's.
As a mild punishment you have to listen to the finale of Charles Valentin Alkan's Sonate de Concert






*The next poster has a tenor voice*


----------



## Feathers

musicphotogAnimal said:


> Correct, but since I am a sadist at heart. I'll make you listen to the chicken song...regardless.
> 
> And in answer to the person a few posts back. "No, I don't like Canons...I prefer Nikon!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The next poster tends to dot their t's and cross their i's.*


B-b-but, I was right about your favourite berry and now you make me listen this chicken song for 10 hours...T____T"

Sadistic, indeed. :lol:


----------



## Bix

Correct, I do have a tenor voice

*the next poster loves the chicken song*


----------



## ProudSquire

Bix said:


> *the next poster loves the chicken song*


I tried to like it but I'm afraid my efforts were to no avail. :}

Here's some Beethoven for your pleasure. Though Richter was rather athletic in this recording. 






*The next participant likes Pistachios*.


----------



## Klavierspieler

That I do. 

*The next poster likes Pastiches.*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


> *The next poster likes Pastiches.*


Womp, I'd have to say that's true, I like a number of Pastiches...

*The next person is likes small, furry animals (i.e. smaller than full-grown cat)*


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Incorrect, I like small "feathery" animals, there is a difference. I have dedicated the rest of this year to locating a Lazuli Bunting of which I am feverishly trying to photograph.

As punishment I will make you listen to the piece that drove many a pianist crazy. The Rach 2...on TUBA...






*The next poster prefers the pastoral sounds of a deserted seaside; meaning the waves crashing on the beach. Is that not a pleasant sound?*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Not in my neighbourhood the "pastoral sounds of a deserted seaside" waves crashing on the beach in between the salt water crocodiles- not my idea of an idyllic sound?














Now you have set a particularly challengingly terrible bar level for punishment, with your last video and I know have an understanding of how the devil works- and will make sure I avoid the First United Methodist Church, Wichita Falls, Texas. That's got to be the worst punishment my ears and eyes have ever had to endure.

As punishment I will make you listen to Kazooed on classics! Was going to pick Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 on Kazoo but that punishment was not quite severe enough.






*The next poster prefers UK English spelling over American English.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Not really. I use English spelling, but as long as it isn't txt-spllng I'm happy reading American.

Your punishment is to listen to an RVW folksong arrangement (oh, the humanity!)






The next poster finds the name Cor Anglais much more pleasing, both spoken and written, to the name English Horn (which, it now occurs to the next poster, sounds rather like an inefficient aphrodisiac).


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

EddieRUKiddingVarese: I bow my head to your horrible taste in Kazoo music...That video was a bone-chilling level of awful.

SimonNZ: False I have no preference for the "terme en francaise". However I will state that the English horn does sound like a squeaky tenore kazoo doing unspeakable (and biologically impossible) things to a goose.

For that your punishment is: The sleep-inducing sonorous tones of a Cor Anglais playing Tristan und Isolde. Shepherd's Lament
Guaranteed to put you to sleep.





*
The next poster realizes that Bach was the ultimate expression of musical virtuosity and creativity. Not to mention that he has an absolute mastery of the "death stare".*


----------



## mmsbls

I'd say that's close enough so no punishments. The game seems to have morphed a bit with punishments that range from interesting to disturbing to diabolical.

*The next poster prefers Haydn to Stravinsky and Shostakovich to Vivaldi. *


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Considering that you have that 1/2 right I prefer Haydn to Stravinsky, but I certainly do not prefer Shostakovich to Vivaldi. Any Baroque composer trumps a 20th Century composer in my preference.

Your 1/2 punishment will be to listen to Half...the WA Mozart - *Haff*ner Symphony clip that I present here. Exactly 10 minutes and 18 sec of it.






*The next poster can relate "string theory" to the utilization of tremolo on a viola. *


----------



## aleazk

Well, yes, the theory of playing a string instrument. 

The next poster loves the musical note A.


----------



## Pantheon

I'd say FALSE to that one! I prefer the notes B and G (almost there!)

I'm going to be kind and let you listen to the first 6 minutes of this 






*The Poster below me enjoys wearing purple!*


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

aleazk said:


> Well, yes, *the theory of playing a string instrument*.
> 
> The next poster loves the musical note A.


Incorrect, the string theory is based on physics of string vibration as opposed to particle string which is only similar in the bosons, no fermions behave like plucked strings. Displacement theory which is partial to string theory dictates that the vibration (displacement) of the plucked strings vibrate at such a frequency that it can be ascertained that the plucked string is in two places at one time. This however is incorrect as the displacement time between the string being in position 1 and position 2 is so miniscule as to give off the impression of being in one place at the same time. An analogy for strings' modes of vibration is a guitar string's production of multiple distinct musical notes. In this analogy, different notes correspond to different particles. The simple fact that a stringed instrument has multiple strings gives rise to the theory of dualities. They appear to be different, yet when plucked together turn out to be equivalent in a non-trivial way. So the question is, when the string is vibrated, is the different amplitude of the vibrations essentially putting the string's movement in a different dimension and simply making the string pop in and out of a different dimension? Who knows.

No, I prefer the musical note C. The C+ scale is the first scale that any person learns. So it is the root of all musical knowledge.

--------------------------------------------



Pantheon said:


> *The Poster below me enjoys wearing purple!*


Negative, my wife likes purple.

Please take a listen to one of man's best friends playing the piano.






*The next poster knows the answer to the age-old question: How many fleas does it take to play the piano?*


----------



## Weston

Incorrect. I am so deeply insulted by your use of the f- word, I cannot remember the answer. (Very lovely video though.)

Now please chill to this awesomely serious piece by Herbert Howells:






*
The next responder has an outgoing personality and enjoys being around other people.*


----------



## aleazk

Definitely not!. 
I hope that your favorite note is actually A...: 




The next poster thinks that Ligeti is an italian composer.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Ligeti is about as Italian as a gannet is a robin. He is Romanian as far as I know. So false.

The concise and mathematical answer to the "f" question is this:

If you have an average touch weight of 50 grams per key in order to emit a pianissimo sound from a piano, you will require a touchweight of 150-200 grams to emit a forte sound. In this way we calculate the number of fleas required to achieve a variable touchweight between 50 and 200 grams. A single flea generates a down force on his leap of 5 Newtons which is equivalent to 509.8 grams of down-force generated on the key. However a flea's legs (the contact point to the piano key) is a minute 5% of its body mass cutting the total downwards force to 24.59 grams. This means that in order to gain 200 grams of downwards force you will require a minimum of 9 fleas jumping simultaneously to exert enough touch-weight to create an audible sound from the piano, but nine fleas will not have the area of impact to move the key. The flea is only 3.3mm in width and doesn't create that much down-force when it leaps due to the miniscule area that its legs takes up on the keyboard. So in order to completely cover the keyboard and exert enough leg area to move the key, each key has to be covered with 315 fleas each. Out of which 75 percent of those fleas have to jump in order to move the key. Needless to say, with an error range of 75% (trying to get the fleas to jump at exactly the same time is next to impossible so one must have at least 236 fleas on one key to achieve enough flea mass to move the key taking into account the variability of their jumps. All this to emit a note on one key. Multiply that by the number of notes on a piano keyboard (88 keys) as the fleas can repeatedly jump on the same keyboard and are trained to jump vertically up and down and you have a flea count of at least 8,731,800 fleas to jump as each key is being played. The 8,731,800 fleas is the maximum number of fleas needed to play every note on the keyboard. The fleas may or may not be utilized as the keys are jumped on as per the piece of music being played so some fleas may get some more rest than usual especially the 3150 fleas on the five keys at either end. These can be dragooned as substitute fleas as others get tired.

So in short, if you placed a copy of Beethoven's Piano Sonata #7 in D major Op. 10 #3 in front of a 8,731,800 musical fleas, you would at the very end of the piece have a whole damned lot of very tired and very hungry fleas. Enjoy the visual.










You may now be regaled by the tunes of babies singing to Mozart.






*The next poster knows how to spell the name of that damned composer (from the Middle Ages) that starts with O and sounds like somebody clearing a frog from their throat. *


----------



## Skilmarilion

musicphotogAnimal said:


> *The next poster knows how to spell the name of that damned composer (from the Middle Ages) that starts with O and sounds like somebody clearing a frog from their throat. *


False.

Here's some P.I.T. for you.






*The next poster's favourite French composer is Berlioz.*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

musicphotogAnimal said:


> *The next poster knows how to spell the name of that damned composer (from the Middle Ages) that starts with O and sounds like somebody clearing a frog from their throat. *


Ockeghem? Spelt that right the first time before I checked.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Skilmarilion said:


> *The next poster's favourite French composer is Berlioz.*


WRONG! I really do like Berlioz, but Ravel takes the French crown for me.

You win... theme and some variations on Chopsticks!




*
The next poster is also like me, and Ravel is their favorite French composer.*


----------



## aleazk

Of course!.

The next poster only knows one piece by Ravel (the Bolero, of course).


----------



## Selby

So false. Oh so false.

Maybe some non-Ravel French music will sreve you well:

How about the second movement from Jean Cras' String Trio played by what appears to be High School students:


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Mitchell, Mitchell...Mitchell...you must place up an opinion...for the other person to determine false or true. And since you did not place up a statement for the person after you...you will get ten lashes across the back of the hand with a cat o'nine noodles.

You will henceforth listen to Placido Domingo singing his way through Ciel e terra on this YouTube video.






Try to find it. 

*The Next Poster knows the airspeed of a fully laden swallow. *:devil:


----------



## Skilmarilion

musicphotogAnimal said:


> *The Next Poster knows the airspeed of a fully laden swallow. *:devil:


Nay.

Gus awaits you!






*The next poster likes Debussy more than Saint-Saens.*


----------



## Celloman

That's probably true. I like more music from Debussy than Saint-Saens, that might be why.

*The next poster is a Democrat.*


----------



## mmsbls

Absolutely.

*The next poster loves Wagner's horns. *


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

~buzzer~ No...a thousand times no!!!!

I love Wagner, but the music I prefer is that of a cat hung up by its tail outside a window and trying to stick to the panes of glass with its claws.
Charles-Pierre Baudelaire

And that is from a Wagner-lover.

I on the other hand am not.






You will spend some time in Qiao's Courtyard.

*
The next poster knows what all the key changes in the above video are. *


----------



## SimonNZ

Nope. Wouldn't have a clue.

Your punishment:






The next poster owns a working radiogram or gramophone, and enjoys playing a few 78s every now and then.


----------



## Skilmarilion

SimonNZ said:


> The next poster owns a working radiogram or gramophone, and enjoys playing a few 78s every now and then.


False, I'm afraid!

Hope you're in a dancing mood.






*The next poster prefers oratorios to operas.*


----------



## Bix

musicphotogAnimal said:


> Incorrect, I like small "feathery" animals, there is a difference. I have dedicated the rest of this year to locating a Lazuli Bunting of which I am feverishly trying to photograph.
> 
> As punishment I will make you listen to the piece that drove many a pianist crazy. The Rach 2...on TUBA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The next poster prefers the pastoral sounds of a deserted seaside; meaning the waves crashing on the beach. Is that not a pleasant sound?*


That truly was a punishment, I had to send my headphones off to be sterilised.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Bix said:


> That truly was a punishment, I had to send my headphones off to be sterilised.


You're so very welcome. Bix. And...yes...Skilmarilion I do like operas however I do prefer the sounds of Judas Maccabeus a oratorio much more than I like certain operas.

Thus, Alas, Alas...the sweet sorrow... I cannot inflict a torturous punishment...upon the poster before me.

*The next poster knows how to identify a juvenile bald eagle from a 4 year old bald eagle. *


----------



## Bix

No, I can't.

For your punishment 




*The next poster has heard all of Bruch's Violin Concertos*


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

NO. I have not listened to all of Bruch's Violin Concertos and in answer to the fact that you cannot identify juvenile bald eagles. What...any good musician can identify a juvenile... So here you are.

http://featheredphotography.com/blog/2013/01/27/a-guide-to-aging-bald-eagles/ This is a guide to identify ages of bald eagles.

In punishment you shall listen to flute music background with a video of bald eagles.






Since I could not find a video of golden eagles flying to the sounds of Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries.

Watch carefully, there will be a test afterwards.


----------



## Bix

musicphotogAnimal said:


> NO. I have not listened to all of Bruch's Violin Concertos and in answer to the fact that you cannot identify juvenile bald eagles. What...any good musician can identify a juvenile... So here you are.
> 
> http://featheredphotography.com/blog/2013/01/27/a-guide-to-aging-bald-eagles/ This is a guide to identify ages of bald eagles.
> 
> In punishment.


Well birds are not in any way a speciality of mine, but thank my local Brahmin that I have you to educate me. I'll stick to being a good musician by being able to identify mental illness in humans. :tiphat:


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Well, my wife says that I can also help you with that...by being a test subject if it weren't for the pond that separates our two countries.


----------



## Ravndal

Remember to ask a question!

The poster below me is a vegetarian.


----------



## Forte

False.

The poster below does not find Renaissance music bad.


----------



## Bix

Forte said:


> False.
> 
> The poster below does not find Renaissance music bad.


You need to set a punishment for Ravndal


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

for Ravndal on behalf of Forte





 for Forte for not setting a punishment.

Negative...and a 2nd punishment for Forte for making a false statement.





 A kiddie program on the Ride of the Valkyries.

*The next poster hates Wagner. *


----------



## realdealblues

Incorrect. I love Wagner.

Your punishment is Barenboim playing the 2nd movement from Beethoven's Sonata No. 8




*
The next poster dislikes Daniel Barenboim.*


----------



## bharbeke

False - I think Barenboim is a fantastic pianist/conductor. Here's some Water Music to cheer you up:






I thought the Boris Godunov piece I listened to as my previous punishment (Coronation Scene) was just okay.

*The next poster likes Swiss cheese, but not as much as Swiss chocolate.*


----------



## Skilmarilion

realdealblues said:


> The next poster dislikes Daniel Barenboim.[/B]


Nope, he's actually my favourite pianist!

I give you the man himself:






*The next poster prefers the Sibelius violin concerto over the Brahms.*


----------



## GreenMamba

False. Please watch the closing credits of There Will be Blood.






*When he was a teenager, the next poster had a poster of a rock band on the wall of his room.*


----------



## Feathers

False, I'm a "she", I am still a teenager, and I don't have a poster of a rock band on the wall in my room. 

And you get to listen to a beautiful Scarlatti sonata as your punishment.  Lucky you!






The next poster likes to sing in the shower.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

I would except for the fact that I would get shampoo in my mouth so the answer is FALSE!

Your punishment is this:






Next Poster: * Do you know the answer to "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?"* Because I sincerely doubt it...


----------



## Cheyenne

That is not a statement which is either true or false, but an inquiry.. So, since you didn't predict anything about me, I'll punish you..:






The person below me despises Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Ravndal

Nope. I like him.

Here is some Bach for you






The person below me as been drinking alcohol tonight/today


----------



## ProudSquire

Incorrect! :}

Here's a lovely Hummel piece for you!






*The next poster was surprised by how lovely Hummel's piano trio No.2 in the video above really is.*:}


----------



## SimonNZ

Skilmarilion: I've been dissatisfied with all the Symphonie Fantastiques that I've owned, but that Beecham recording sounded superb - I'll be hunting down a copy. Thanks for the punishment!


----------



## SimonNZ

TheProudSquire said:


> *The next poster was surprised by how lovely Hummel's piano trio No.2 in the video above really is.*:}


Nope: I've heard enough Hummel to suspect in advance that he's going to be lovely

You can have some Berlioz / Beecham punishment also (a different movement this time):






The next poster gets terribly annoyed when pre-Gregorian chant is referred to as Gregorian.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Since I dislike pre-Gregorian and Gregorian chant, it doesn't matter what it is called. Hence forth. Tis False to mine ears.

The Lash o' the Ridin' Whip to yer behind.





and your ears will bleed to the sound of a Middle School Orchestra playing "Hail, the Conquering Hero Comes." from GF Handel.

*The Next Poster knows what a mordant is and what it is used for.*


----------



## ProudSquire

Being a weaver definitely helps, so I'm going to say yes, albeit with a certain degree of hesitancy. 

*The next poster's favorite subject in high school was, history.*

Edit:

Thank you, SimonNz for that, Berlioz. I haven't heard much of his works, so that was a nice surprise for moi. :}


----------



## Selby

Close, probably my second favorite, but media arts won me over. I even attended a film school for a while out of high school.

Your punishment isn't really punishment, but a reward:

Ralph Vaughan Williams' Romance for Harmonica, Piano, and Strings:






The next person likes to sing Puccini arias while showering.


----------



## Klavierspieler

bharbeke said:


> *The next poster likes Swiss cheese, but not as much as Swiss chocolate.*


True, very true. Cheese is good.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Mitchell said:


> The next person likes to sing Puccini arias while showering.


Wrong... I like to sing Bach choral works (the baritone part) while showering mainly to scare the carpenter ants into departing the premises. 

For punishment you shall listen to a Bach choral work of my choice.





Gratia Agimus Tibi - Baritone Solo from "Mass in A major. BMV236"

*The next poster enjoys Handel's Royal Fireworks Music to the point of utter satiation when he/she gets to the La Réjouissance: Allegro part
*


----------



## SimonNZ

musicphotogAnimal said:


> *The next poster enjoys Handel's Royal Fireworks Music to the point of utter satiation when he/she gets to the La Réjouissance: Allegro part
> *


False. The Fireworks Music - and the Water Music - are the Handel I listen to least often.

Your punishment is one of my favorite singers in one of my favorite recordings of Messiah:






The next poster knows all the words to at least one bawdy Elizabethan ballad.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Elly Ameling, I don't think that's a punishment at all, my friend, Simon.  Of course, she doesn't do all the cadenzas and vocal theatrics, but her voice is purely melodious.

Ah, I would sing you the tune to Go Bring Me A Lass, but alas, that would bring my beloved with the cudgel to smote my head in. So I must cry false.

Your punishment will be to listen to one of those so-called bawdy songs in Italian...yes, the Italians wrote those too.






*The next person knows what song the Star Spangled Banner's tune was based on.*


----------



## Feathers

Feathers said:


> The next poster likes to sing in the shower.





musicphotogAnimal said:


> I would except for the fact that I would get shampoo in my mouth so the answer is FALSE!





Mitchell said:


> The next person likes to sing Puccini arias while showering.





musicphotogAnimal said:


> Wrong... I like to sing Bach choral works (the baritone part) while showering


Whaaaat?
musicphotogAnimal, do you like to sing in the shower or not? 

But I did enjoy your punishment for me (the video with muppets singing Beethoven), so whatever.  :lol:


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Feathers said:


> Whaaaat?
> musicphotogAnimal, do you like to sing in the shower or not?
> 
> But I did enjoy your punishment for me (the video with muppets singing Beethoven), so whatever. :lol:


I did, once...while singing Bach choral works...in the shower...to scare the carpenter ants and got shampoo in my mouth, hence I quit singing...

now what to do about the carpenter ants.


----------



## SimonNZ

musicphotogAnimal said:


> *The next person knows what song the Star Spangled Banner's tune was based on.*


I thought it was something I knew once, but after checking the name isn't familiar - so false.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Anacreontic_Song

I don't know if you'll want to do all 19 minutes, but the dancing starts strong, then just gets better and better:






The next poster has more operas on dvd than cd or lp.


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> I thought it was something I knew once, but after checking the name isn't familiar - so false.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Anacreontic_Song
> 
> I don't know if you'll want to do all 19 minutes, but the dancing starts strong, then just gets better and better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next poster has more operas on dvd than cd or lp.


True! By a heck of a lot. I no longer see the point of buying CD if DVD is available.

The next poster knows without even looking it up a work of classical music published in 1803.


----------



## SimonNZ

Yes! I thought about it for a second, then guessed "Eroica", and checked my answer! (I feel quite good about that)

The next poster knows how to pronounce "Khachaturian" like a native Russian, and always does so, no matter how affected it sounds.


----------



## Skilmarilion

SimonNZ said:


> The next poster knows how to pronounce "Khachaturian" like a native Russian, and always does so, no matter how affected it sounds.


This is more or less true, albeit with an Armenian pronounciation. 

*The next poster's favourite German composer is Brahms.*


----------



## Bas

False. Of course it is J.S. Bach, no German is even remotely his equal. 
Some Bach to punish you:






The next poster prefers Italian composers over composers from France


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

True...Corelli, Albinoni and Marcello were spectacular composers, at least in my view.

*The next poster oft-times cannot remember how many composing (most of them are probably decomposing) members of the Bach family there are.*


----------



## science

musicphotogAnimal said:


> True...Corelli, Albinoni and Marcello were spectacular composers, at least in my view.
> 
> *The next poster oft-times cannot remember how many composing (most of them are probably decomposing) members of the Bach family there are.*


True. Never even tried to count 'em.

The next poster can't hum anything from memory by a Spanish composer.


----------



## Forte

False, I can hum works by Sarasate! 

Your punishment is to watch a rather passionate performance of Sibelius.






The next poster listens to at least 3 English composers regularly.


----------



## Celloman

Correct! I listen to Britten, Vaughan Williams, and Bax pretty much every day.

*The next poster has been to the Metropolitan Opera.*


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Sorry, NO, I haven't been...and probably never will...can't afford the airfare.

Your punishment will be to listen to... OH HORRORS!!!





Concerto for vuvuzela and orchestra and even worse a live performance.

*The next poster knows the difference between a green heron and a great blue heron.* :devil:


----------



## aleazk

I have never been in New York.






The next poster loves Chopin more than Liszt.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

aleazk said:


> I have never been in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next poster loves Chopin more than Liszt.


10 lashes with a wet noodle. You have answered celloman's question while I snuck in before you. Punishment to you for not reading. Now answerest thou mine question! 






In answer to YOUR question. True, I do prefer Chopin over Liszt, luckily for you you get no punishment for that.

*The next poster enjoys Britten*


----------



## mmsbls

I do enjoy some Britten - Simple Symphony, Ceremony of Carols, Young Apollo, etc.

*The next poster can read tenor clef.*


----------



## ProudSquire

> The next poster can read tenor clef.


Absolutely.... untrue! I'm musically inept. :{

Some Wolfie will do you good.






*The next poster enjoys the company of good lovers and friends.*:}


----------



## Ravndal

Uhm yes. Mos def.

Next person is in love!


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Yes...to my beloved wife. 

The next poster knows exactly which two artistic genres have the "Rule Of Thirds": Hint: recording people will know this.


----------



## Skilmarilion

musicphotogAnimal said:


> The next poster knows exactly which two artistic genres have the "Rule Of Thirds": Hint: recording people will know this.


I do not.

Hope you like Rossini!






*The next poster prefers Beethoven's concerti over his symphonies.*


----------



## Celloman

No, I enjoy his symphonies as much as anything he ever wrote. You shall listen to John Adams:






*The next poster is allergic to peanuts.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Nope - and I've tested that one pretty thoroughly.

Here's DFD singing Telemann:






Given the possibility of spending an evening in friendly conversation with any one American president from history the next poster would choose Ulysses Grant.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Skilmarillion...the two artistic genres are music (recording music has a "Rule of Thirds") and so does photography; of course the concept differs from genre to genre.

False. The president I would most like to spend an evening with in "friendly conversation" would be President Abraham Lincoln.






*The next person knows how to play classical music on a vuvuzela*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Johann Vuvuzela Bach, Fugue in G minor no less, so I think that's a yes






The next person hates vuvuzela and bans them from TC


----------



## bharbeke

Correct.

The next poster has heard music they consider a masterpiece from at least four different centuries.


----------



## Jaredpi

5 different centuries to
to be correct.

The next poster is a Talk Classical member.
(p.s. Did you catch the two to's too.)


----------



## aleazk

Wrong!. I'm a member of *Poll Classical*. Punishment: 




The next poster loves Mozart's appoggiaturas.


----------



## Skilmarilion

aleazk said:


> The next poster loves Mozart's appoggiaturas.


True, I guess!

*The next poster will be Kieran. *


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sorry to disappoint. I think Kieran is catching last orders down his local.

Your punishment, if it can be called that is to listen to my tune of the day. Which I've already posted in 2 other places today. 






The next poster will be eating a toasted crumpet and getting melted butter on the keyboard.


----------



## mmsbls

That's a bit too specific, but actually I'm not eating anything now.

How about some proper English music from Elgar?






*The next poster likes Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto more than his 5th*


----------



## aleazk

Yes!. 

The next poster loves the cadenza of Beethoven's 3rd piano concerto.


----------



## Celloman

That is an awesome cadenza. It's trill-tastic!

*The next poster has a face that only a mother could love.*


----------



## ProudSquire

Indeed, there's nothing like a mother's affection for her offspring. Sadly I must rescind your assertion, for it doesn't apply to moi. :}

As act of contrition, please enjoy this little piece.






*The next poster has had the pleasure of enjoying a serving of Chicken over Rice. :]*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

sorry don't like chicken,so no 
and time to enjoy this piece.






The next poster likes their neighbour's next door

(how did you guess, Andre Rieu-Tritsch Tratsch Polka - I'd rather the door banging on my head)


----------



## GreenMamba

False, I don't even know what my neighbor's next door looks like. His current door is pretty unexceptional.

One of your favorites, I'm sure:






*The next poster has bought a used Classical CD online within the past 3 months.*


----------



## ProudSquire

You know, I was contemplating of such a purchase, but then I realized that I just can't afford to do so. So, I'm going to say, no. :]

You may enjoy this combination. Debussy and a harp.






*The next poster has never seen a single episode of Hana Yori Dango.*


----------



## Selby

Correct. I have absolutely no idea what that is and do not seem to care enough to even google it.

No punishment for you.

The next poster's favorite Spanish composer is Manuel de Falla.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Mitchell said:


> The next poster's favorite Spanish composer is Manuel de Falla.


Nearly, but Rodrigo it is.

For your enjoyment:






*The next poster likes Mahler's symphonies more than Bruckner's. *


----------



## SimonNZ

Yes, by far - though I'm listening to more Bruckner these days than I used to.

The next poster can trace the student-teacher lineage of a modern pianist back to Chopin or Liszt


----------



## CSJ

Not without cheating! Here is my cheating guess, though: Votapek - Goldsand - Rosenthal - Mikuli - Chopin (or Rosenthal directly to Liszt). For your sins (and mine) listen to this...alternative Beethoven rendition:






next poster is secretly a fan of Vivaldi and it´s time to come out!


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Ah, yes. I am secretly a fan of Vivaldi.

Drats...and bugger it all...No punishment. 
*
The next poster has listened to all the symphonies of Beethoven. *


----------



## Mahlerian

Well of course I have. I mean, I have to know where Mahler was coming from if I'm to understand him well...

*The next poster knows and loves Schoenberg's Op. 4.*


----------



## Skilmarilion

Mahlerian said:


> *The next poster knows and loves Schoenberg's Op. 4.*


I do not know anything by Schoenberg. One day. 

Some Pyotr Il'yich for you (very difficult to find on youtube) ...






The next poster's favourite Polish composer is Gorecki.


----------



## Bas

I do not particularly hate it, as instrument to cheer for football that is. Given the fact that you choose music of the great Bach I can live with it (for this one time)

The next person knows (without looking it up) more then fifteen baroque composers other then Bach, Telemann, Vivaldi & Handel.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Darn only got to 8 er...9. Sorry.

But you'll have to listen to...

Oh, geez...my 9th composer.

Pachelbel!!! Woohoo.





And you lucky dog, it ain't the Canon in D. 

*The next person knows the lyrics to Va Pensiero*


----------



## Bas

Well, I listen to Italian opera, but I don't know the lyrics, I always look them up, and certainly can not remember them. Sorry.
Thanks for not giving me the canon in D, I therefore shall give you something nice, in line with the taste in your signature:






I wonder if I can make a list of fifteen composers without looking: Purcell, Frescobaldi, Buxtehude, Couperin, A. Scarlatti, D. Scarlatti, Bononcinni, Corelli, Zelenka, Pachelbel, A. Zani, P. Anfossi, Rameau, Desmarest, Delalande, Kuhnau. That is sixteen, yeah!

The next person can read music and secretly plays 'air-conductor' with the sheets of symphonies while he's home alone.


----------



## SimonNZ

Air-conductor? Lke the dad from Mork and Mindy? Never.






The next poster has at least one classical label they'd like to collect and listen to in its entirety.


----------



## ProudSquire

That's true! :}

A pardon is granted to you.

*The next poster is Multilingual.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Ah, but which label?.......


----------



## ProudSquire

Ah, sorry. Naïve it is.


----------



## Bas

TheProudSquire said:


> Ah, sorry. Naïve it is.


Of course, true that! .


----------



## Bix

Yes I am multi-lingual

*the next poster prefers Hummel to Mozart*


----------



## mmsbls

I actually love Hummel, but I prefer no composer to Mozart.

I will ask that you listen to the first movement of Mozart's Piano Concerto 24, but of course, in no world is that a punishment.






*The next poster loves Stravinsky's ballet music.*


----------



## Ravndal

Correct!

The next poster is a muslim!


----------



## aleazk

No as far as I know.






The next poster loves jazz.


----------



## ProudSquire

Very astute good sir. I do love Jazz.

*The next poster loves to cook.*


----------



## SimonNZ

If only. I love the idea of it, but in practice I could really use a few classes.






The next poster has gamelan recordings in their collection.


----------



## Skilmarilion

SimonNZ said:


> The next poster has gamelan recordings in their collection.


Nope!

Piano music by Sinding for you:






*The next poster prefers Mahler's lieder to Schubert's.*


----------



## Bas

Absolutely not!

Some Schubert too teach you not to make such ridiculous statements... 




(This is not a punishment, especially considering that Dietrich Dieskau performs it!)

*The next poster prefers Bach's sons (any or all of them) over the old man.*


----------



## Pantheon

And that is false ! Although I do appreciate some of their works... 
Like this one for your punishment !


----------



## Bas

Since Pantheon forgot to add a new question I'll do so.

*The next poster prefers Beethovens quartets over his concertos*


----------



## SimonNZ

I'm going to say no. Not because I prefer the concertos, but because it really comes down to a matter of love for specific works and specific recordings.






If the next poster had to live the rest of their days with the arts and culture (music, literature, film, painting etc) of just one country (but from all of its history) the next poster knows immediately which country they'd pick.


----------



## niv

Sorry! I have no idea what I would pick... I guess I'm a multiculturalist 

Here is your punishment, Terry Riley playing semi improvised piano with unique tunings courtesy of Millionrainbows whom introduced me to it:






*The next poster has at least two recordings of Debussy's La Mer*


----------



## mmsbls

I only have one. Speaking of the sea, how about Britten's Four Sea Interludes






*The next poster's favorite 20th century violin concerto is Sibelius's.*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

No. I'm not sure what my favorite violin concerto of the 20th century is... Prokofiev 1?... or maybe Glazunov. :devil:

You win... this weird thing I found. 






*The next person saw this video above and laughed, smiled, and/or snickered at the juxtaposition.*


----------



## niv

mmsbls said:


> I only have one. Speaking of the sea, how about Britten's Four Sea Interludes


(never heard it, it's pretty cool! I think that it quotes La Mer in a few places. sorry to disrupt the thread )


----------



## mmsbls

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You win... this weird thing I found.


Well, I listened to the part on the video game and then decided to listen to the whole concerto.


----------



## SimonNZ

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *The next person saw this video above and laughed, smiled, and/or snickered at the juxtaposition.*


Nope, I frowned and shook my head. Like the music, though.






The next poster is afraid to admit around these parts that they find the ondes martenot really rather silly.


----------



## Op.123

False






The next poster likes bananas very much.


----------



## SimonNZ

hmm...that was genuine punishment. You must really love the ondes martenot.


----------



## SimonNZ

*bump*

The next poster does not wish this thread to fall into obscurity.


----------



## mstar

Yes, true, *sigh* but I will punish you for guessing the obvious! HAH! 

After all our chats about Brahms:






(Or is this really punishment?) 

Okay. The next poster has listened to a work of Brahms's in the past hour and fifteen minutes....


----------



## Ingélou

False. As your penance, listen to this poignant French song about the cruelty of powerful men.






The next poster has never eaten samphire.


----------



## violadude

True


The next poster has been outside his or her country of birth.


----------



## Skilmarilion

violadude said:


> The next poster has been outside his or her country of birth.


Indeed!

The next poster prefers Beethoven's piano sonatas to Mozart's piano concertos.


----------



## mstar

You all know me to well! True....  

The next poster wants this post to be false so that we would finally stop being so knowledgeable of the fellow forum users so that somebody would get a video....  :lol:


----------

